# Wine Label Design Offer- Graphic Designer/Illustrator



## boonedesigns (Feb 26, 2014)

I would like to offer a complementary wine label design to a winery willing to give me the chance. I have been designing and illustrator for over 15 years. Many designs have been for the food and restaurant business. It has always been a dream to design a wine or craft beer label. Although, I have been very busy designing for many business I have not yet had the opportunity to create a wine label. I have created many labels and packaging for the agricultural business and illustrations for Ice Cream Cartons. 

To be included in a designer directory for a label printer I need to show some labels I have included in my portfolio. I could create some for fictitious brands but I thought it would be best to offer my services to an actual company.

Please take a look at my graphic design & illustration portfolio on my website http://www.boonedesigns.com and contact me if you would like to have me create something for you. This will be a custom label with your input for style and ideas just like you were hiring me for a project. I will have to limit this to 1 label and will choose by what I think will fit my talent and best highlight my portfolio. When you contact me please let me know about the label you are looking to have designed. 

I absolutely love designing and creating. I would also value any other ideas on how to connect my services with wine professionals. Thanks for reading


----------



## bkisel (Feb 26, 2014)

First, welcome to WMT!

I wish there were a way I could help you but I'm simply a retired guy just getting into home wine making. I did take the time to take a quick look through your site. I'm not an artist in any way shape or form... I found most - but certainly not all - of your work giving me the impression/feeling of soft pastel, county kitchen warmth. This feeling also came through in some of your photos where you seem to use a very short focal length to really soften the background. Very nice work IMHO and glad I took the time to look.

I'd like to see what you might do as a label for for the Dragon Blood fruit wine that is so popular here on this forum.


----------



## boonedesigns (Apr 24, 2014)

Excited to design my first label concept. What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you doing this for a winery? A 2014 vintage would be a bit tough since we haven't even had bud break yet. I see a whole host of requirements missing for TTB but if this is just for a home wine maker take a look at what I recommended in the other thread you started.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan is right. Ther are a _lot_ of requirements for commercial wine labels, which you do doubt already know from the food labels you have done. Although I am no expert graphic designer by any stretch, I find your work very appealing to the eye, and diversified. You should be proud of what you create. I enjoyed looking through it.

Being a home wine maker, I can put anything on my labels that I want. Freedom breeds creativity. You are more than welcome to look over my designs, if you have the time or inclination. You may/may not derive some ideas or motivation from my work. To me, label design is one of the creative outlets of my wine making hobby. I love it!

My Labels


----------



## GreginND (Apr 25, 2014)

Obviously there are federal requirements for what goes on a label. But there are many wine labels where most of the required stuff is on the back label or on one label but on the sides where you don't see it wrapped around the bottle. I had a wine last night that had just a picture for a front label and no words at all. There is flexibility in where the required information is placed.


----------



## boonedesigns (Apr 28, 2014)

This is just in concept stage. When I look at the label I see plenty of room to add any additional government requirements. Only 1/3 if that much is taken up. That leaves 2/3rds to ad an in any additional information. A government warning can go on the side on top of another colored box. There is also plenty of room for upc, descriptions, ect.


----------

